# Good intermediate powder?



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

My wife and I are getting our first boarding trip together since we started having kids. Need to make the most of it. We both bought new boards 2yrs ago (me an Abacus, her a Malolo) but they've only collected dust since then.

Our absolute favorite is Wolf Creek, can find powder for days after a storm. But only having 4 nights makes that one too difficult to get to, need something closer to an airport.
I have been looking at Jackson Hole, which brought me here. Now after reading some stuff on it, I'm not too sure. We are both strong intermediates, love medium/not too steep pitch powder runs, especially in the trees. Just don't get enough slope time to care about pucker inducing steeps or parks.

What are some good ones to consider? Don't care at all about luxury accomidations or super fancy high speed lifts (obviously if our favorite is Wolf Creek).


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Try Powder Mountain in Utah. Probably your best bet for what you are looking for. It's about an hour Northeast of the Salt Lake City airport.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

you can hit up some mellow powder on the mineral basin side at Snowbird as well, not many trees just wide open bowls of freshness. if you stay in slc its way cheap and you have access to alot of different resorts in way under an hour drive.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I would metal up and find the chance to hit Wolf Creek myself. Best powder I've ever seen in my life on resort property. Where are you located?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> I would metal up and find the chance to hit Wolf Creek myself. Best powder I've ever seen in my life on resort property. Where are you located?


I concur. We were In Santa Fe a few years ago and made the trip up to Wolf creek and it was definately worth the drive..epic epic terrain and pow pow.


Snow that far south can be spotty especially in a La Nina year.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Man we'd love to go back to Wolf Creek. This time we'll only have about 4-5 days total, including travel. There's just too much time wasted traveling when going there for that short of a period. The terrain serviced by the Alberta lift is just ridiculously fun. Love the laid back/independent feel of the place too, hopefully that f#@&er from Texas doesn't ever get his village built up there.

I have been considering SLC too. Been eyeing Powder Mountain and Snowbasin for awhile, and I'm thinking that may be the ticket. For less than the price of a flight to JH, could get flights to SLC AND a rental car/suv. I'm glad those were brought up, now its back in my brain again.

Oh, I'm from Indiana. Epicenter for all that is outdoor recreation.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, Powder Mountain is really what you are looking for. As much snow fall as Wolf Creek if not more. Through that in with over 5500 acres and you've got as good as a shot at having pow conditions on intermediate runs as anywhere. Good airport access. Plus you can ride Park City for free the day of your arrival then drive over to Ogden or Eden or where ever you are staying afterward.

I would skip Snowbird for two reasons.

1. It's one of the most popular resorts in Utah, therefore more crowds less powder. That stuff gets eaten up by early morning there.

2. Paying money at Snowbird continues to help the snowboard ban at Alta. Don't spend your money at places that help support the prejudice against our sport. Even if Snowbird supports it indirectly. We need to make our money talk.


----------



## junglecat1971 (Jan 14, 2008)

Excellent review of Powder Mountain here. I think I've got to put it on the agenda for the upcoming season. $12 snowcat rides? Wow.

The Ogden Valley: The Other Utah :: First Tracks!! Online Ski Magazine :: The ski and snowboard world at your keyboard


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

I know the Canyons in UT has some great intermediate tree runs off the left side of the Map. Powder MT which was also suggested is a great mountain, but be careful because you can very easily get in to some really hard terrain without trying.. i.e. cliff drops. Snowbasin is my Favorite. Tons of natural terrain, and the strawberry field gondala gives you access to some of the best natural pitches I have found. including natural half pipes.


----------

